# Blade Runner 2049: Ersteindrücke nennen Sequel ein Meisterwerk



## Icetii (27. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Ersteindrücke nennen Sequel ein Meisterwerk* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Ersteindrücke nennen Sequel ein Meisterwerk*


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2017)

Wer hätte das gedacht, dass man heutzutage nochmal eine Hervorragende Geschichte UND VFX auf einem "ganz neuen Level" erleben kann?


----------



## MrFob (27. September 2017)

Oha, vielleicht endlich mal wieder ein ordentlicher SciFi Film? Das waere ja geradezu unfassbar.

Habe mir den alten Blade Runner erst kuerzlich wieder angeschaut. Also genial ist er schon, auch wenn er sich stellenweise doch ziemlich zieht. Da haette ich diesmal gar nichts dagegen, wenn sich der neue Teil im pacing etwas moderner zeigt (ohne natuerlich gleich zu dem staendigen Krachbumm zu fuehren, dass man ja von den zig Superhelden Filmen heute kennt, es muss doch auch ein gesundes Mittelmass geben).

Ich bin auf jeden Fall tierisch drauf gespannt.

Und vielleicht ... VIELLEICHT nimmt GOG.com das ja zum Anlass, vollbringt ein Wunder und gibt uns endlich das absolut geniale Blade Runner Adventure von Westwood aus dem Jahr 1997. So ein geniales Spiel! Leider hat EA wohl den Quellcode verschlampert (die Idioten!) aber vielleicht laesst sich ja doch mal was aus der kompilierten Version machen. Ich jedenfalls schaue bei GOG regelmaessig auf die Neuerscheinungen in der Hoffnung, es doch noch mal zu finden. Meine Original CDs des Spiels gehen leider nicht mehr (ausserdem hatte ich damals nur die deutsche Version und ich haette es gerne mal im Original Ton gespielt).
Ah, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## lars9401 (28. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oha, vielleicht endlich mal wieder ein ordentlicher SciFi Film? Das waere ja geradezu unfassbar.
> 
> Habe mir den alten Blade Runner erst kuerzlich wieder angeschaut. Also genial ist er schon, auch wenn er sich stellenweise doch ziemlich zieht. Da haette ich diesmal gar nichts dagegen, wenn sich der neue Teil im pacing etwas moderner zeigt (ohne natuerlich gleich zu dem staendigen Krachbumm zu fuehren, dass man ja von den zig Superhelden Filmen heute kennt, es muss doch auch ein gesundes Mittelmass geben).
> 
> ...



Du hast die CDs wenigstens noch. Ich finde meine leider nicht mehr. Aber ja, dass wäre mal ne gute Nachricht.


----------



## McDrake (28. September 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und vielleicht ... VIELLEICHT nimmt GOG.com das ja zum Anlass, vollbringt ein Wunder und gibt uns endlich das absolut geniale Blade Runner Adventure von Westwood aus dem Jahr 1997. So ein geniales Spiel! Leider hat EA wohl den Quellcode verschlampert (die Idioten!) aber vielleicht laesst sich ja doch mal was aus der kompilierten Version machen. Ich jedenfalls schaue bei GOG regelmaessig auf die Neuerscheinungen in der Hoffnung, es doch noch mal zu finden. Meine Original CDs des Spiels gehen leider nicht mehr (ausserdem hatte ich damals nur die deutsche Version und ich haette es gerne mal im Original Ton gespielt).
> Ah, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Habe die Box noch. Allerdings war schon unter XP (?) das Problem, dass die animierten Gegner nicht zu sehen waren.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. September 2017)

Hmm, habe die Box auch noch, liegt im Keller. Habe ich allerdings seit Jahren nicht angefasst. Aber damals hab ich das Spiel geliebt (trotz durchwachsener Wertungen). Eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich mehrmals durchgespielt habe.


----------

